

Google letting spam sites live for $$$? - eof

I find it hard to believe google cannot differentiate between auto-scraping sites and original content sites with like 95%+ accuracy.
======
bediger
Google for "pink contract". You'll find at least this:

[http://news.cnet.com/ATT-admits-spam-offense-after-
contract-...](http://news.cnet.com/ATT-admits-spam-offense-after-contract-
exposed/2100-1023_3-248067.html)

I recall, but can't find confirmation, that the old Uunet UUCP and usenet hub
had "pink contracts", but denied them until irrefutable evidence surfaced. Why
would Google be any different? As a publicly held corporation, the Google
entity is what one could delicately call a "sociopath".

------
byoung2
The conspiracy theorist side of me thinks that Google doesn't want to get rid
of all of the spam sites because they bring in revenue for Google through
AdSense. The practical side of me says that even 95% accuracy wouldn't be
enough with 200 million websites out there. A 5% miss rate is 10 million angry
webmasters potentially complaining to Google and requesting manual reviews.

~~~
eof
It would be fine if google just increased the the threshold of it's p value
for spam-status.

